# OMEGA TANKER CRASH!



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2011)

Omega 707 tanker crashes in California







I worked on this plane between 1997-2000.


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2011)

Saw the crew got out ok,very lucky when flying an old Zippo...


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2011)

Good to know the crew are safe.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2011)

Agree 100%! *pheeew!*


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2011)

Saw this on the news earlier. Good to hear the crew all got out safely.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2011)

I agree. This one should stay lit for a while.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 19, 2011)

No kiddin! Glad the crew is safe, but man, that sucker's gonna burn for a while!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2011)

This even made the German news over here. Glad to see the crew is okay.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2011)

Good to know all are safe. Hotdogs and marshmellows anyone?


----------



## mikewint (May 20, 2011)

Newscasts here said that three crew had escaped, is that the entire crew?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2011)

Yes - 2 pilots and a flight engineer.

Its funny - one of the people I worked with on the program said if the thing ever crashed the tail would survive in tact (that where the bulk of the modification was done). Look at the pic!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2011)

Very glad the crew made it. And I noticed the tail when I first saw the photo, kinda stuck out to me for some reason. I have often wondered how much frame modifications have to be made and how much weight this adds to turn these aircraft into tankers.


----------



## Trebor (May 27, 2011)

this really bummed me out...there's so few 707s operating anymore...civilian 707s, that is. not counting the E-3 Sentries and the KC-135's. I wonder how much that tail would cost? I think it'd be kinda a good summer project to clean it up and paint the 1970's TWA twin globe logo on it. and put it in my backyard. mother would probably say hell no, tho. lol


----------

